# 1 Mo de cache N3 ?



## steinway (27 Janvier 2003)

Salut !!!

a quoi ca sert 1 Mo de cache N3 sur les PB ? est ce que c est embetant de ne pas en avoir sur le PB 12,1 ?

merci !!!


----------



## Antiphon (27 Janvier 2003)

Oui, par rapport à mon vieux (? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) PowerBook 667 Mhz, que je pourrais bien changer contre un 12,1'', car la compacité, la solidité et BueTooth sont peut-être plus importants pour moi, je me demandais, non seulement, comme Steinway, ce qu'apporte vraiment la mémoire cache de niveau trois, mais encore, s'il ne fallait pas mieux 256 Mo de DDR266 plutôt que de SDRAM et 867 plutôt que 667 Mhz, plutôt que cette mémoire cache ? Quant à la carte vidéo, qu'est-ce qu'il y a de mieux ? À l'époque où j'ai acheté mon Titanium, je l'avais fait parce que mon iBook me semblait sérieusement lent sous Mac OS X... Je voulais un G4 et une bonne carte vidéo, mais je regrette toujours le format de celui-ci... Mais le PowerBook m'a toujours paru un peu au-dessus de mes besoins réels, même si je fais de la photographie et joue à l'occasion... Pourriez-vous nous indiquer à quels besoins correspondent chaque détails techniques d'un ordinateur ? Je peux avoir besoin de reprise, sans avoir la nécessité d'atteindre des vitesses de pointe... Ensuite, pour moi, c'est une question financière, mais il est vrai qu'on a du mal à appréhender les nuances de performances entre toutes ces machines...

Antiphon

P. S. : Steinway, tu pourrais indiquer que ta citation est de Beaumarchais


----------



## minime (28 Janvier 2003)

La mémoire cache sert à stocker des informations souvent utilisés par le processeur, qui normalement sont stockées dans la mémoire vive. Des échanges incessants entre processeur et ram feraient perdre du temps, d'où l'interêt des différents niveaux de cache. La cache niveau 3 a une capacité supérieure, jusqu'à 2 Mo sur les PowerMac, mais est plus "lente" que les caches de niveau 1 et 2 situées directement dans le processeur (toujours dans le cas du PowerMac G4, sur d'autres machines la cache L2 est située sur la carte mère). Mais plus on y stocke d'informations et moins le processeur dépend de la ram, qui elle est encore plus "lente" (même la DDR) à retourner l'information dont le processeur a besoin pour travailler.

Si on imagine une personne travaillant dans un bureau, même si le bureau est minus (le mètre carré coute cher) il vaut mieux qu'elle garde les dossiers les plus urgents sous la main, ou au moins dans une armoire dans le couloir, au lieu de devoir les demander à chaque fois au service des archives.

Le prochain G4, le 7457, sera fabriqué avec un procédé de gravure en 0,13 microns au lieu de 0,18 sur les G4 actuels. En gravant plus fin Motorola aura plus de place sur le processeur pour mettre plus de transistors et la taille de la cache de niveau 2 passera à 512 Ko.

Le PowerBook 12" n'est pas une machine de course, c'est 1) un portable, 2) ultra-compact, 3) le moins cher des PowerBook. Il est surement assez rapide sans cache L3, la performance n'étant pas le facteur le plus important pour lui.

C'est comme se plaindre de l'absence de turbo dans une 206 Cabrio, un 2 litres 16s suffit largement.


----------



## steinway (28 Janvier 2003)

ok merci pour les infos !!!


----------



## olivier.audy (28 Janvier 2003)

J'ai lu sur Macbidouille l'autre jour le test (ici)  des cartes acceleratrices Giga design, il y en a une a 800 MHZ sans cache L3 et une autre à 1 Gh avec 2 MO de cache L3.

Selon eux, la cache L3 est tres importante et contribue entre autre a la fluidité du finder d'OSX. 
Dixit Macbidouille :
_"Comme vous l'avez constaté, il y a un gouffre entre la carte avec cache et celle sans cache.
On constate ainsi que Altivec Fractal Carbon n'utilise pas cettte mémoire additionnelle.
Itunes gagne 24% de rapidité.
Imovie gagne lui 25%.
Mais plus spectaculaire, le test user interface de Xbench est presque moitié plus lent sans cache. Or ce test reflète la fluidité de l'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X !!
Apple a eu bien tort de ne pas mettre de cache L3 dans ses iMac et eMac !
"_


----------



## bibi78 (28 Janvier 2003)

Personnellement je n'achèterais pas un G4 sans cache L3, j'ai déjà mon 667 et ça me suffit !

Non , sérieusement ci tu clique sur le lien suivant  Macbidouille  , il y a un comparatif des cartes GIGA DESING, et tu constatera qu'a la même fréquence, avec un cache L3 c'est beaucoup plus rapide.

Citation:
" Comme vous l'avez constaté, il y a un gouffre entre la carte avec cache et celle sans cache. 
On constate ainsi que Altivec Fractal Carbon n'utilise pas cettte mémoire additionnelle. 
Itunes gagne 24% de rapidité. 
Imovie gagne lui 25%. 
Mais plus spectaculaire, le test user interface de Xbench est presque moitié plus lent sans cache. Or ce test reflète la fluidité de l'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X !! 
Apple a eu bien tort de ne pas mettre de cache L3 dans ses iMac et eMac ! "


----------



## bibi78 (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier.audy:</font><hr /> * J'ai lu sur Macbidouille l'autre jour le test (ici)  des cartes acceleratrices Giga design, il y en a une a 800 MHZ sans cache L3 et une autre à 1 Gh avec 2 MO de cache L3.

Selon eux, la cache L3 est tres importante et contribue entre autre a la fluidité du finder d'OSX. 
Dixit Macbidouille :
"Comme vous l'avez constaté, il y a un gouffre entre la carte avec cache et celle sans cache.
On constate ainsi que Altivec Fractal Carbon n'utilise pas cettte mémoire additionnelle.
Itunes gagne 24% de rapidité.
Imovie gagne lui 25%.
Mais plus spectaculaire, le test user interface de Xbench est presque moitié plus lent sans cache. Or ce test reflète la fluidité de l'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X !!
Apple a eu bien tort de ne pas mettre de cache L3 dans ses iMac et eMac !
" * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop fort !


----------



## minime (29 Janvier 2003)

L'absence de cache L3 pourrait être compensée par un bus beaucoup plus rapide (comme celui du PPC970, IBM annonce un débit de 6,4 Go/s) permettant d'aller piocher dans la ram assez vite pour que l'alimentation du processeur en données ne soit pas interrompue, mais sur les Mac dépourvus de cache L3 justement le bus n'est pas de la toute première jeunesse, donc ils doivent prendre une pénalité maximale.


----------



## kenichi lee (29 Janvier 2003)

Salut, un newbies ici. ce que j'ai lu dans ce "thread" c'est que des chiffres. Plus concretement, la manque d'un cache N3 va t il ralentir vraiment la performance de PB 12" dans le domaine du graphisme (par exemple CorelDraw10, Dreamweaver et Photoshop?)


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kenichi lee:</font><hr /> * Salut, un newbies ici. ce que j'ai lu dans ce "thread" c'est que des chiffres. Plus concretement, la manque d'un cache N3 va t il ralentir vraiment la performance de PB 12" dans le domaine du graphisme (par exemple CorelDraw10, Dreamweaver et Photoshop?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ce genre d'appli, OUI !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * Personnellement je n'achèterais pas un G4 sans cache L3, j'ai déjà mon 667 et ça me suffit !

* 

[/QUOTE]

 ouaip j'ai aussi un 667 sans cache bouuuu ça me fait ch***


----------

